# Diğerleri - [Grammar/Etymology]



## macrotis

A puzzle:

Why do we use some words always in -i case while they should be in the nominative?

_Ali ile Veli geldi, ötekiler gelmedi_, but, _diğerler*i* gelmedi_.

_Bunu bir sen anlarsın, başka*sı* anlamaz_.


----------



## Rallino

öteki comes from "öte" = beyond. It indicates a place, much like "burada, orada" and so on.

With the suffix "ki" it becomes: The one that is beyond. The same thing happens in: _buradaki_,_ oradaki_ ....and thus _ötedeki_. _Buradakiler --> öte(de)kiler._


I think the deal with "diğer" is that we use it to mean "the other part *of*". As in: *Bu kitabın diğeri nerede?  *_Where is the other part (pair)__ of this book?_

In your example: *Ali ve Veli geldi, diğerleri gelmedi.* The logic might be that we're referring to the fact that "the other part of the people haven't showed up."

Also notice that when the words "diğer" and "başka" are adjectives, the nouns are in nominative form.

We would say:
_
Bu kitap burada. Diğeri nerede?
_
But, if we use the noun twice:_ Bu kitap burada.* Diğer kitap nerede?* _Second part is now in nominative.


I think the mentality is that when we use these words solely, thus making them pronouns, they represent a part of the whole, therefore we feel like using genitive case with them. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## maviliazman

Either "başkası, başkaları, diğeri, diğerleri" are nominative pronouns made with a possessive suffix, or what I know of the "cases" needs brushing up.
başkası - (nom.)
başkasını - (acc.)
başkasına - (dat.)
başkasının - (gen.)
......


----------



## Black4blue

Türkçe cevap verebilir miyim? 
Çünkü diğerleri dediğimizde _bir topluluğun diğerleri_nden bahsederiz. Tamlanan eki oluyor _i_ yani


----------



## macrotis

İki adam çağırdım.
[Adamlardan] bir*i* geldi. [Adamlardan] bir*isi* geldi.
[Adamlardan] diğer*i* gelmedi. Öteki [adam] gelmedi. Öteki [Ø] gelmedi. Öteki*si* gelmedi.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> İki adam çağırdım.
> [Adamlardan] bir*i* geldi. [Adamlardan] bir*isi* geldi.
> [Adamlardan] diğer*i* gelmedi. Öteki [adam] gelmedi. Öteki [Ø] gelmedi. Öteki*si* gelmedi.



"birisi", "ötekisi" ve "kendisi" kullanımlarının dilbilgisel olarak yanlış olduğunu düşünüyorum.


----------



## Black4blue

Ben de öyle düşünüyorum Rallino. Peki ya şu:
İleri gitme./İleriye gitme.

Bana kalırsa bu ileri, geri, yukarı, aşağı, içeri, dışarı gibi hem yalın olarak hem de -e halinde kullanılabilen kelimelerin doğru kullanımı -e halidir. Yalın hali hep ünlü harfle bittiği için hani sanki zaten ek almış gibi düşünülüp kullanılmaya başlamış bence ve öyle devam etmiş. Sizce?


----------



## Black4blue

Hı, gereksiz ek kullanımında (konumuz bu, değil mi?) bir de şu var: Ailece*nek*


----------



## Arabus

It is always good to hear what native speakers think, but from a comparative perspective, I think the unexplained -i added to some locatives and other pronouns are not cases but just pronominal augments. This happens in languages. I can't be sure though because I don't know much about the etymology of these words.


----------

